# Newbie here....



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi fellow cat lovers, I just joined a few days ago and finally some posts of mine are showing up altho I still can't add an avatar.

I have one kitty named Autumn, she is a tortie and a real brat :roll: I adopted her from a shelter when she was about 2 years old. I have had her almost 3 years now and she is still a little squeamish. Not sure if I can post a pic of her here but I'll try and see if it gets deleted, here is Autumn.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and your beautiful girl Autumn.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! As you can see, one of my cats is a tortie. I adopted both a year ago Sept.


----------

